# Television Episodes Hall Of Fame



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I rewatched "Blink" from Doctor Who's third season the other day. That is such a great episode on so many levels. What would be your nominations for the TV Episode Hall Of Fame if one existed.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Seinfeld's "The Contest."


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

DS9's "The Visitor". May still be my favorite hour of TV ever.

Honorable mention to The Office's "Niagara".


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

The pilot episode of Lost.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

M*A*S*H Finale Goodbye, Farewell, and Amen.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Firefly: "Out of Gas"


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Big Bang Theory: "The Bath Item Gift Hypothesis "

T


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

_The Last Newhart_


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

debtoine said:


> Big Bang Theory: "The Bath Item Gift Hypothesis "
> 
> T


:up:

This is one of the few recordings that is keep until I delete on my tivo.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

hefe said:


> Firefly: "Out of Gas"


:up:

I would nominate "Clyde Bruckman's Final Repose" from _The X-Files._


----------



## MaryT (Dec 3, 2001)

I love Lucy - Vitameatavegemin episode


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

_BtVS_: "Once More with Feeling"


----------



## leeherman (Nov 5, 2007)

Mary Tyler Moore Show, "Chuckles bites the dust"

LH


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

BtVS: "Hush" and "The Body"
ST:TNG: "The Inner Light"

There are lots of others, but these immediately spring to mind for me.


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

The Office - "The Job"


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Dawghows said:


> ST:TNG: "The Inner Light"


+1. Yes, that's a great one...


----------



## David Ortiz (Jul 8, 2002)

Quantum Leap
"The Leap Home, Parts 1 and 2", "Shock Theater", and "The Leap Back"

Star Trek: The Next Generation
"Best of Both Worlds, Parts 1 and 2", "All Good Things..."


----------



## Mispelld (May 6, 2009)

firerose818 said:


> I would nominate "Clyde Bruckman's Final Repose" from _The X-Files._


My favorite X-File episode of all time. Great suggestion.

One that really got me emotionally was an episode of _Homicide: Life on the Street_ titled "Subway" with Vincent Dinofrio. I'll never forget that one.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

The All In the Family episode "Everybody Tells the Truth". (title and synopsis found on Wikipedia).

"The refrigerator is broken, and the family is forced to eat dinner at a restaurant. Over dinner, Archie and Mike engage in the classic "he said, she said" story, each giving inaccurate versions of what happened on the day a repairman and his black apprentice came to fix the refrigerator. Mike says Archie treated the apprentice (Ron Glass) like an Uncle Tom, while Archie envisions the assistant as a Black Power militant and his boss as a Little Caesar mobster. In the end, Edith gives an accurate account: Archie  impatient as the repairman tried to do his work  unwittingly insulted the black apprentice, causing both the repairman and apprentice to become fed up and leave. Archie then attempts to repair the refrigerator himself but causes the power to go out. Of Course neither Archie or Mike will admit to being wrong and start arguing all over again."


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Two and a Half Men:
Squab, Squab, Squab, Squab, Squab
and 
Vod Kanockers

both set to keep until delete


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Finale of The Sopranos

Finale of Six Feet Under


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Battlestar Galactica "33"


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

I'm not bothering to look up the titles of the episodes:

The Shield's last 2 episodes
The second season finale of The West Wing (with Mrs. Landingham's funeral)
Woody's wedding on Cheers
The Simpsons - Treehouse of Horrors VI and You Only Move Twice (Hank Scorpio)
Scrubs 1.0 series finale


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

latrobe7 said:


> Battlestar Galactica "33"


fantastic episode. My favorite.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

The first two that popped into my head were 

Buffy - Hush
FireFly - Out of Gas

I love The Dick Van **** Show but there were so many good ones that it would be hard to pick one.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

MaryT said:


> I love Lucy - Vitameatavegemin episode


Also the one with the candy factory assembly line, and the one where Lucy stomps grapes in Italy.

Except when they move to Connecticut. (Somebody did just say, "You can make a case for including the entire series of _I Love Lucy_, right?)



Sparty99 said:


> Woody's wedding on Cheers
> The Simpsons - Treehouse of Horror VI


The one thing I didn't like about Woody's wedding was, _they never got around to showing the wedding_.

As for THOH VI, I assume you're including it for the 3-D segment. My favorite Halloween special is the second one (the monkey's paw, Bart turns Homer into a jack-in-the-box, and Burns puts Homer's brain into a robot), but that probably is the best individual segment.

My additions:
_The Dick van **** Show_ - "Coast to Coast Big Mouth" (Laura blurts out on a nationwide TV show that Alan Brady wears a toupee).
_Leave it to Beaver_ - Beaver falls into a giant coffee cup on a billboard when he tries to see if there's any coffee in it.
_Dragnet_ - the Christmas episode where somebody steals the baby Jesus from a church Nativity scene. (This was actually made twice - once in the original series (and may have been the first TV episode ever made in color, as Jack Webb figured the story would still be worth airing when color TV became popular), and again in the late 1960s version.)

(I hate making lists like this, as there's always one or two I remember after I post it.)

-- Don


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I'd say all the Tree House of Horrors from 2 to like 10

I loved the one where Lisa made a small civilization in a petri dish. and the 3d one


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> The one thing I didn't like about Woody's wedding was, _they never got around to showing the wedding_.


Part of the brilliance of the episode. The fight with the cooks, the amorous wife of the foreign soldier, Woody and Kelly constantly trying to get it on, the dead priest, Lilith's song and dance routine...just absolute brilliance.



That Don Guy said:


> As for THOH VI, I assume you're including it for the 3-D segment. My favorite Halloween special is the second one (the monkey's paw, Bart turns Homer into a jack-in-the-box, and Burns puts Homer's brain into a robot), but that probably is the best individual segment.


That one was good, but I also loved The Attack of the 50-Foot Eyesores. There's a great exchange when the donut boy comes to retrieve his donut from Homer that's absolutely classic ("He came to life. Good for him.").


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> I'd say all the Tree House of Horrors from 2 to like 10
> 
> I loved the one where Lisa made a small civilization in a petri dish. and the 3d one


I remember when I bought the 8th season of the Simpsons there were a surprising number of my favorite episodes in that particular episode (the Hank Scorpio episode, the Sherry Bobbins episode, the X-Files spoof, the Beer Baron episode and the Frank Grimes episode). I'm not saying that these episodes or the season as a whole belong on this particular list, but I had forgotten that these were all clustered together.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

/minor threadjack rant

why does fox pretty much ONLY air >2005 Simpsons? Maybe once a week or less there is one before that, I just delete 99&#37; of the newer ones


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Boomtown - "Home Invasion" is one of the most gripping and disturbing show plotlines I have ever seen. That was a brilliant show that just didn't make it, sadly.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Maui said:


> The first two that popped into my head were
> 
> Buffy - Hush
> FireFly - Out of Gas
> ...


Hush is the first thing that popped into my head and I also agreed with the poster who said the finale of NEWHART.

But if any Dick Van **** episode goes in, it has GOT to be The Walnut Episode.

I can't even begin to think of the contenders from The Twilight Zone... "To Serve Man"?


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I rewatched "Blink" from Doctor Who's third season the other day. That is such a great episode on so many levels. What would be your nominations for the TV Episode Hall Of Fame if one existed.


Blink is the episode I use to get people hooked on the Dr. Who crack.

The Girl in the Fireplace also deserves a very honorable mention. As does Silence in the Library/Forest of the Dead.

Huh.

I wonder what those all have in common?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Seinfeld's 'The Contest' and 'The Hamptons' have to be two of my all-time favorite sitcom episodes.

And, although it was a series finale - the Newhart finale episode has to go into the hall o fame.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

King of the Hill "Bobby Goes Nuts"

I don't know you, thats my purse!


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

billboard_NE said:


> King of the Hill "Bobby Goes Nuts"
> 
> I don't know you, thats my purse!


Not that I would put the episode in the HoF, but this make me think of one of my all-time favorite TV ideas: The Bobby-Lama. :up:


----------



## stargazer21 (May 22, 2002)

ER- "Love's Labor Lost"

WKRP- The one with the turkeys and the helicopter...


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

The Wire - "Middle Ground" 

"We ain't gotta dream no more." - Stringer Bell


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

stargazer21 said:


> ER- "Love's Labor Lost"
> 
> WKRP- The one with the turkeys and the helicopter...


Is that the one with the Pre-eclampsia?


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

Buffy--Dopplegangland


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

latrobe7 said:


> Battlestar Galactica "33"


Don't remember the ep, but the one where Boomer shoots Adama.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

The X-Files - "Jose Chung's From Outer Space" should be in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

ST:TNG "The Inner Light"


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

That Don Guy said:


> _The Dick van **** Show_ - "Coast to Coast Big Mouth" (Laura blurts out on a nationwide TV show that Alan Brady wears a toupee).


When I mentioned Dick Van ****, that was the first episode that popped into my head.



Cainebj said:


> But if any Dick Van **** episode goes in, it has GOT to be The Walnut Episode.


That was the second.

There were lots of others though. I think it may soon be the time to drag my DVD sets back out and start watching them again.


----------



## fliptheflop (Sep 20, 2005)

The West Wing: "Enemies Foreign and Domestic", "Mr Willis of Ohio", "18th and Potomac", &#8220;Two Cathedrals&#8221;
Sopranos:	"College", "Whoever Did This"
Gilmore Girls: &#8220;Raincoats and Recipes&#8221;
BTVS: "Hush"


----------



## SoupMan (Mar 1, 2001)

Sopranos - "Pine Barrens", at least I think that's the episode title. The one with Paulie, Chris, and the 'dead' Russian


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

MickeS said:


> The X-Files - "Jose Chung's From Outer Space" should be in the Hall of Fame.


While a good second choice, it just isn't quintessential X-Files like "CBFR" is.

But "Pusher" is my all time favorite ep, so what do I know?


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

The Episode of Three's Company when a misunderstanding leads to confusion.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Kablemodem said:


> The Episode of Three's Company when a misunderstanding leads to confusion.


And the Gilligan's Island episode where they almost got off the island. That was awesome.


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

Arrested Development - "Good Grief" or "Mr. F"


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

firerose818 said:


> While a good second choice, it just isn't quintessential X-Files like "CBFR" is.


I disagree. Any episode that deals with alien abductions, is this well done AND is a MOTW episode is quintessential X-Files.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> The pilot episode of Lost.


And/or "Through the looking glass".


----------



## Doggie Bear (Jan 16, 2008)

ST: DS9 - "Trials and Tribble-lations"; "The Magnificent Ferengi"; "In Purgatory's Shadow" and "By Inferno's Light"

Babylon 5 - "In the Shadow of Z'ha'dum"

ST: NG - "Tapestry"

Battlestar Galactica (re-imagined) - "Pegasus"

24: "Day 4: 2 am - 3 am" (the episode with the Chinese consulate office)

any of the three episodes with Joey Heric (John Larroquette) in The Practice

MacGyver - "Pilot"

The X-Files - "Nisei" and "731"; "Bad Blood"


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> I rewatched "Blink" from Doctor Who's third season the other day. That is such a great episode on so many levels. What would be your nominations for the TV Episode Hall Of Fame if one existed.


That episode was fantastic indeed. Great choice!


----------



## zuko3984 (May 4, 2002)

Frasier "Three Valentines" 

I think it gets funnier every time I see it.


----------



## Rosincrans (May 4, 2006)

ST TNG - "Best of Both Worlds" should go in as best cliffhanger ever. 

I agree with a lot of what's been said, so I'll just add -

Friends - 
The one where they have a quiz and bet the apartment
The one where Rachel uses Joey's pickup story about backpacking in Europe


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Buffy - "Once More With Feeling", "The Body", "Hush", "The Wish", and "Becoming (Parts 1 & 2)", and really, I could add about a half dozen more

Firefly - "Our Mrs Reynolds", "Jaynestown", and "Out of Gas" (maybe the best 3 consecutive episodes ever - too bad no one saw them)

Lost - "Pilot", "Through The Looking Glass", and "The Incident"

Mad Men - "The Gypsy And The Hobo", "Meditations In An Emergency"

Friday Night Lights - "Pilot", "State", "On The Inside"


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rosincrans said:


> I agree with a lot of what's been said, so I'll just add -
> 
> Friends -
> The one where they have a quiz and bet the apartment


"No, I'm sorry. The correct answer was 'Chanandler Bong.'"


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

hefe said:


> Firefly: "Out of Gas"


When I saw the thread title I came in to post this :up:


----------



## Rosincrans (May 4, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> "No, I'm sorry. The correct answer was 'Chanandler Bong.'"


That's Miss Chanandler Bong


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Lost - "Walkabout"


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

Buffy- "Hush"
Firefly- "Out of Gas"
Friends- "The One with the Prom Video." Fat Monica is classic and Ross and Rachel were perfect.
West Wing - "Two Cathedrals"


----------



## sooperkool (Mar 18, 2009)

The St. Elsewhere series finale episode.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I am slightly frightened that you all know the names of individual episodes dating back 20 years.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> I am slightly frightened that you all know the names of individual episodes dating back 20 years.


I think (hope) that Google assisted somewhat. 

Of course, with TiVo it's easy to know what the episodes are called. I know what most Seinfeld and Frasier episodes are called, since I watch them in syndication every day. Same with MASH and Cheers when I recorded those.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I'm kind of amazed at how many people are listing the "obvious" famous episodes.. (But yeah, I realize, I guess that's how they get famous.)

e.g. Vitameatavegamin? Chocolate factory? I realize that "I Love Lucy" basically invented the modern sitcom as we know it (and in fact just yesterday was reading the wikipedia pages about her 60s TV shows and why one turned into the other).. but I just don't actually laugh at them that much. (I still am vaguely interested in seeing the hour long specials, if they're on DVD.. I presume I saw the VAST majority of the rest in reruns as a kid.)


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Mad Men - "The Gypsy And The Hobo", "Meditations In An Emergency"


Both good, but my favorite remains "The Wheel"...


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Newhart: the drunk Thanksgiving episode
Finale episode of Barney Miller
Highlander: Comes a Horseman and Revelations 6:9
ST:TNG: Yesterday's Enterprise and Relics


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

stargazer21 said:


> WKRP- The one with the turkeys and the helicopter...


this.

Also I am sure someone said, but MASH when Colonel Blake died.


----------



## dylking (Jul 20, 2003)

I agree with a lot of the episodes listed here (Out of Gas, Inner Light, Once More with Feeling, The Contest). I'd like to add ST:TOS - "Amok Time" and/or "Space Seed".

And the finale of Newhart - "You should wear more sweaters."


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> I am slightly frightened that you all know the names of individual episodes dating back 20 years.





MickeS said:


> I think (hope) that Google assisted somewhat.


Yeah, Google helped out quite a bit. 

The _Buffy_ and _Firefly_ ones I knew offhand, as I did the recent _Mad Men_ one. But I had to Google the rest.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> The pilot episode of Lost.





MickeS said:


> And/or "Through the looking glass".





hefe said:


> Lost - "Walkabout"


I agree. "Walkabout" is probably the best episode Lost has done.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Firefly - Objects In Space

Doctor Who - The Girl In The Fireplace

Heroes - Genesis

The Wire - every season 4 episode. Ok, that's cheating so I'll pick the season finale "Final Grades"


----------



## stargazer21 (May 22, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> Is that the one with the Pre-eclampsia?


Sure is. It's the only episode of television that I know the official title.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Philosofy said:


> Newhart: the drunk Thanksgiving episode


This is my favorite.

I also liked "The Andy Griffith Show" where Opie raised the 3 orphan birds.


----------



## grant33 (Jun 11, 2003)

stargazer21 said:


> WKRP- The one with the turkeys and the helicopter...


"As God is my witness, I thought turkeys could fly." That is a great one.


----------



## grant33 (Jun 11, 2003)

Twilight Zone's "Time Enough At Last". Burgess Meredith as the banker who loves to read. I love almost every episode of the original TZ, but this episode was the first one I ever saw and I loved it enough that it made me watch every other episode in existence.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I never watched it, but it was big in pop culture, so I'll say Dallas. The ep where JR got shot.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

My favorite Friends ep: "The One Where Nobody's Ready."


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Frasier: "Merry Christmas, Mrs. Moskowitz"

The one where Frasier is dating a Jewish girl, and trying to pretend that he is for her mother.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

hefe said:


> I never watched it, but it was big in pop culture, so I'll say Dallas. The ep where JR got shot.


I'm a HUGE Dallas fan, and yes I would put that episode in the hall of fame, but mostly because of the cliffhanger ending. The rest of the episode isn't that memorable.  There are other "Dallas" episodes that I as a fan value more (the very first episode, "Survival", "The Red File pt 1 & 2", "Ellie saves the day" from the first few seasons, and a ton from the later, underrated seasons)), but I doubt they'd make it into the HoF.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

hefe said:


> Frasier: "Merry Christmas, Mrs. Moskowitz"
> 
> The one where Frasier is dating a Jewish girl, and trying to pretend that he is for her mother.


Lots of Frasier episodes are memorable. I didn't realize how consistently good this show was until I started watching it in syndication.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> /minor threadjack rant
> 
> why does fox pretty much ONLY air >2005 Simpsons? Maybe once a week or less there is one before that, I just delete 99% of the newer ones


I assume you mean your local Fox station that airs the show every day (or at least every weekday). It is because their contract has some sort of limit on how many times they can air each episode.



That Don Guy said:


> (I hate making lists like this, as there's always one or two I remember after I post it.)





stargazer21 said:


> WKRP- The one with the turkeys and the helicopter...


Case in point.



Supfreak26 said:


> And the Gilligan's Island episode where they almost got off the island. That was awesome.


What about the one where somebody almost gets killed?

-- Don


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

sooperkool said:


> The St. Elsewhere series finale episode.


This. I loved that episode

Others:
M*A*S*H - The episode where the supply line gets cut (I can almost recite that word for word), Five O'clock Charlie, Adam's Ribs

All In the Family - The one with Sammy Davis Jr.

Northern Exposure - The Pilot, Aurora Borialis

Seinfeld - Too many to mention. The Contest. The Keith Hernandez Episodes, The Hamptons, The Marine Biologist, The Pilot (the one about the show about nothing, not the actual Pilot)

CYE - The one with the Dodgers Tickets, and the one with the Holocost Survivor

Scrubs - Turk and Carla's wedding. The one where Brenden Frasier's character died, the 1.0 Series finale

Lost - The Pilot. The Episode where the O6 gets saved, Through the Looking Glass.

Family Guy - Shapoopie, The Star Wars parody

South Park - The Bin Laden Episode, Christmas in Canada


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

marksman said:


> Also I am sure someone said, but MASH when Colonel Blake died.


I forgot about that one. Yes, definitely, I actually cried, and I was a teenager at the time.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Two more I just thought about:

Taxi - Jim gets his hack licence. 
Jim - What does a yellow light mean?
Bobby - Slow down
Jim - Whaaaat doeeeessss aaaaaa yeeeelllllowwwww ligghtttt meannnnnn?

Night Court - John Larrouquette's character has to catch a flight on the night of a full docket. Last case, a slowwwwww tacker. Larroquette's expressions are PRICELESS.


----------



## CardfaninKC (Apr 17, 2007)

The Cheers episode where Cliff is on Jeopardy.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

CardfaninKC said:


> The Cheers episode where Cliff is on Jeopardy.


I like the one where he gets kicked out of the Tonight Show too.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

CardfaninKC said:


> The Cheers episode where Cliff is on Jeopardy.


Any episode of Cheers where they battle Gary's Olde Town Tavern


----------



## 6079 Smith W (Oct 2, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Any episode of Cheers where they battle Gary's Olde Town Tavern


Like the one where they had Sam convinced that his practical joke had killed Gary. Sam standing in the cemetary at Gary's funeral, looking down at the grave and pleading "You can come out now, Gary."


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

stargazer21 said:


> Sure is. It's the only episode of television that I know the official title.


Gut-wrenching episode. But then I also had a hard time watching mark Green Die.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

I'm having a hard time with this one. "Hush" for sure. For shows like Friends and Seinfeld, though, I feel like there are just too many classic episodes to pick just a few.

I think the last few minutes of Newhart is one of the greatest moments in television history, and it is probably my all-time favorite TV series, certainly among sit-coms. But the show really declined the last season, and most of the episode was no better than the rest of that season. But I guess I'd still include it.

Just a few that might not have been mentioned yet... Friends - "TOW The Blackout", Seinfeld - "The Opposite"


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> Both good, but my favorite remains "The Wheel"...


Was that the one about Kodak? If so, +1. Actually got chills as he slowly revealed his pitch for the Carousel.



MickeS said:


> Lots of Frasier episodes are memorable. I didn't realize how consistently good this show was until I started watching it in syndication.


Another +1. I can still watch almost any Frasier being shown (and it's always on some channel). "Three Valentines", the one with the motorhome to Canada (Daphne: "Sure"), "The Ski Lodge", "Star Mitzvah" with the Klingon speech, the one where they go back to their childhood home (the skull), the one where they accidentally catch Martin's chair on fire and then almost drop it on him. And *any *scene with Eddie! :up:


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

astrohip said:


> Was that the one about Kodak? If so, +1. Actually got chills as he slowly revealed his pitch for the Carousel.


Nostalgia.
Its delicate, but potent
Teddy told me that in Greek, nostalgia literally means the pain from an old wound.
Its a twinge in your heart, far more powerful than memory alone.
This device isnt a spaceship, its a time machine.
It goes backwards, forwards.
It takes us to a place where we ache to go again.
Its not called the Wheel.
Its called the Carousel.
It lets us travel the way a child travels.
Around and around and back home again, to a place where we know we are loved.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Star Trek DS9 - The Visitor


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Lost - "The Constant"


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

6079 Smith W said:


> Like the one where they had Sam convinced that his practical joke had killed Gary. Sam standing in the cemetary at Gary's funeral, looking down at the grave and pleading "You can come out now, Gary."


What was the episode where Sam pulled the prank on Norm, Frasier and Cliff (and Carla) and blew the door off his own bar and left them in the desert to keep them safe?


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Sparty99 said:


> What was the episode where Sam pulled the prank on Norm, Frasier and Cliff (and Carla) and blew the door off his own bar and left them in the desert to keep them safe?


The one you described is a different episode. It was Sam's retaliation for the earlier one in which they convinced him that Gary was dead.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

The Partridge Family Skunk episode
http://www.hulu.com/watch/6795/partridge-family-but-the-memory-lingers-on

Update: Was at Cracker Barrel last night and noticed a 3 DVD set of the Partridge Family tv series. I think it was $29. Just a funny co-incidence after posting about the skunk episode.

They also had the Donny & Marie show DVDs, Mork and Mindy, etc.


----------



## justinkwaugh (Oct 7, 2002)

The Simpsons - Lisa the Vegetarian
Arrested Development - Pier Pressure


----------



## fliptheflop (Sep 20, 2005)

The Simpsons - Homer Goes to College
The Simpsons - Lemon of Troy


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Night Court - John Larrouquette's character has to catch a flight on the night of a full docket. Last case, a slowwwwww tacker. Larroquette's expressions are PRICELESS.


While there were at least two "full docket" episodes, in the one that you mention, it was Dan's "girlfriend" who was leaving town and he had to hurry because that was the last time they could have sex (although, in the end, she decided not to leave, but hooked up with the slow-talker). Also, the slow-talker was the next-to-last case; the last case was someone who was brought in on some drug charge, and all Harry had to do was remand him to a higher court, but the defendant knew that (a) he had the right to have someone read him the full charges against him, and (b) if they didn't get it done by midnight, they would have to let him go (the reason for the full docket was, somebody declared that any cases still outstanding at midnight had to be dropped), so Dan read a full page of charges at high speed.

-- Don


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

The Shield - Pilot
NYPD Blue - "Hearts and Souls"


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> While there were at least two "full docket" episodes, in the one that you mention, it was Dan's "girlfriend" who was leaving town and he had to hurry because that was the last time they could have sex (although, in the end, she decided not to leave, but hooked up with the slow-talker). Also, the slow-talker was the next-to-last case; the last case was someone who was brought in on some drug charge, and all Harry had to do was remand him to a higher court, but the defendant knew that (a) he had the right to have someone read him the full charges against him, and (b) if they didn't get it done by midnight, they would have to let him go (the reason for the full docket was, somebody declared that any cases still outstanding at midnight had to be dropped), so Dan read a full page of charges at high speed.
> 
> -- Don


Guess you are a fan  I only remember Dan having to buy airline tickets to different locations as the docket moved on, and I think by the time it ended , the last location was some obscure country that nobody would ever want to go. I remember laughing so hard at that episode I woke my infant son up in the next room.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

So many good episodes listed already.

I've got a side question that popped into my head. For a TV Episode Hall of Fame, which type of episode is better:
One which is a self-contained jem. Where watching just that single episode without any further knowledge of the show grabs your emotions
or
One which masterfully wraps up or twists a growing arc or character develpment. The highlight of something that grew over time to build to this episode


I've seen both types mentioned here, and I can't decide which is better.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

latrobe7 said:


> Battlestar Galactica "33"


That's mine. And I think that was the high point of the series, going downhill after that....


----------



## SoupMan (Mar 1, 2001)

MacThor said:


> The Shield - Pilot


I debated posting this one. I remember watching the pilot thinking it was interesting and probably worth a season pass. Then last scene caught me completely off guard and made me realize this was a different kind of cop show. Awesome.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

kaszeta said:


> That's mine. And I think that was the high point of the series, going downhill after that....


And, it was S1E1 (after the mini series)... that's the saddest thing of all.


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

Hope this isn't a smeek but the pilot of "Alias" was pretty amazing.


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

Also The West Wing: 20 Hours in America. "There are too many angels walking the streets of Heaven tonight".

Jeez anything in The West Wing's first three seasons could qualify. OMG this might be the best two minutes ever:


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

SoupMan said:


> I debated posting this one. I remember watching the pilot thinking it was interesting and probably worth a season pass. Then last scene caught me completely off guard and made me realize this was a different kind of cop show. Awesome.


Was that the scene where Vic shot Crowley in the head?


----------



## Ozzie72 (Aug 9, 2008)

Jonathan_S said:


> So many good episodes listed already.
> 
> I've got a side question that popped into my head. For a TV Episode Hall of Fame, which type of episode is better:
> One which is a self-contained jem. Where watching just that single episode without any further knowledge of the show grabs your emotions
> ...


Excellent question! As I read through the list of eps named so far, I had the same thought.

It would seem to make sense that a HOF would contain episodes that a majority of average viewers would name as great television. Not to discount the sci-fi entries in the thread, because I agree with a lot of them, but think about all the non-fans of the genre -- would they also feel the same way about an episode? Without having the experience of following the show for years like fans do?

For example: the impact of a great _Star Trek: Deep Space Nine_ episode like "In the Pale Moonlight" is strengthened by knowing the history of the characters involved, and the juxtaposition of that history with the current events. Would someone who had never seen an episode of _DS9_ have the same reaction, or would it just be another mystery & intrigue episode?

Another example: "The Inner Light", from _Star Trek: The Next Generation_. I would argue strongly that this is one of those "great no matter if you're a fan or not" episodes...but I would also posit that much of the emotional impact of the episode comes from knowing Picard's history. As a man who harbors some level of regret over the decisions of his past _vis-à-vis_ his personal and professional lives, his experience in the episode -- and the aftermath -- resonates all the more with the viewer.

I think that, by definition, "great television" is a combination of strong characterization and engrossing plot that combine to connect with a viewer on a primal emotional level. If you accept that definition, then it would stand to reason that the "best of the best" would be those episodes that pack a whallop no matter if it's your first time watching or if you've seen every episode that's come before.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Sparty99 said:


> Was that the scene where Vic shot Crowley in the head?


Yes.

Then you spend the next six years wondering "How is it that I'm _rooting_ for this guy?"


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Ozzie72 said:


> For example: the impact of a great _Star Trek: Deep Space Nine_ episode like "In the Pale Moonlight" is strengthened by knowing the history of the characters involved, and the juxtaposition of that history with the current events. Would someone who had never seen an episode of _DS9_ have the same reaction, or would it just be another mystery & intrigue episode?


In this particular example, I think it would be a poor episode if you didn't have a lot of the backstory, especially on who Garak is. Still one of my favorite episodes.

I also like Treachery, Faith, and the Great River, mostly since it really worked on developing Odo and Weyoun into more complex characters. If you don't know the background? Then it's a cheesy episode about Milo Minderbinder-style escapades.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Jonathan_S said:


> I've got a side question that popped into my head. For a TV Episode Hall of Fame, which type of episode is better:
> One which is a self-contained jem. Where watching just that single episode without any further knowledge of the show grabs your emotions
> or
> One which masterfully wraps up or twists a growing arc or character develpment. The highlight of something that grew over time to build to this episode
> ...


There's room for both in the Hall.


----------



## MrCouchPotato (Dec 12, 2005)

stargazer21 said:


> ER- "Love's Labor Lost"
> 
> WKRP- The one with the turkeys and the helicopter...


Great ER episode.

Dallas - Swan Song. Thought we were done with Jenna Wade. Too bad it had Donna Reid for Ms. Ellie that season.

Everybody Loves Raymond - Bad Moon Rising

The Office - Booze Cruise


----------



## tetspa (Mar 17, 2005)

"The Practice" - The Case Of Harland Bassett
"China Beach" - How to Survive In Viet Nam (Part 1 - with "Sarge's Rules")
"China Beach" - Holly's Choice - told in flashbacks
"Law & Order SVU": Manhunt
"Chicago Hope": Quarantine
"ER": Love's Labor Lost (Dr. Greene and the Pregnant Woman Patient)
"ER": The Lost (Carter goes to Africa to get (presumably) dead Luka's body
"ER": Hindsight (Luka's auto accident told in flashback format)


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

_ER_ - "Hell and High Water" (Dr. Ross and the kid in the storm drain)


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Or how about that one episode of _Chuck_ where Chuck flashed on a Fulcrum agent, had to mysteriously disappear from his day job, and he and Sarah then had to infiltrate a dinner party where the bad guy was present, which involved Sarah getting dressed - in slo-mo - in something small and slinky with lingerie underneath, and then Chuck somehow got stuck alone with the bad guy before Sarah saved him at the end? Remember that one? That was awesome.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

_The Job_ episode with Elizabeth Hurley.


----------



## skweaz (Feb 19, 2004)

Homicide: Life on the Street - Fallen Heroes
Family Ties - My Name Is Alex
X-Files - Home
CHiPs - Mait Team


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> ...
> _Dragnet_ - the Christmas episode where somebody steals the baby Jesus from a church Nativity scene. (This was actually made twice - once in the original series (and may have been the first TV episode ever made in color, as Jack Webb figured the story would still be worth airing when color TV became popular), and again in the late 1960s version.)


Three times. It was first written for _Dragnet_ on the radio.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

All 12 episodes of "Fawlty Towers" deserve to go in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Or how about that one episode of _Chuck_ where Chuck flashed on a Fulcrum agent, had to mysteriously disappear from his day job, and he and Sarah then had to infiltrate a dinner party where the bad guy was present, which involved Sarah getting dressed - in slo-mo - in something small and slinky with lingerie underneath, and then Chuck somehow got stuck alone with the bad guy before Sarah saved him at the end? Remember that one? That was awesome.


LOL, I don't remember that episode


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

After watching basic cable butcher it last night I would have to add

*Scrubs- My Musical* if just for "Everything comes down to Poo" and "Guy Love"


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

A couple mentioned here that I whole-heartedly agree with would be CBFR of the X-Files and the Scrubs where Brendan Frasier dies. You just don't see it coming, and it blindsides you, that Scrubs episode. So good.

Also, the MASH where...crap, I'm blanking...the first commanding officer was sent home only to crash and die. The last few minutes of that one are heart wrenching.

Also, and I don't know if it'd qualify for the HOF, but there was an episode of Criminal Minds from, like, season 1 that was so, so good. But I don't remember anything about it other than people were just fawning over it here. Anyone remember which episode that was?


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> After watching basic cable butcher it last night I would have to add
> 
> *Scrubs- My Musical* if just for "Everything comes down to Poo" and "Guy Love"


To each his own, but I hated that one so much I couldn't even finish watching it.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> A couple mentioned here that I whole-heartedly agree with would be CBFR of the X-Files and the Scrubs where Brendan Frasier dies. You just don't see it coming, and it blindsides you, that Scrubs episode. So good.
> 
> Also, the MASH where...crap, I'm blanking...the first commanding officer was sent home only to crash and die. The last few minutes of that one are heart wrenching.
> 
> Also, and I don't know if it'd qualify for the HOF, but there was an episode of Criminal Minds from, like, season 1 that was so, so good. But I don't remember anything about it other than people were just fawning over it here. Anyone remember which episode that was?


"Lt. Col. Henry Blake's plane was shot down over the Sea of Japan. It spun in. There were no survivors."


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DougF said:


> To each his own, but I hated that one so much I couldn't even finish watching it.


I tolerated it. It wasn't great TV by any means, nowhere near as brilliant as, say, Buffy "Once More With Feeling." That said, I love Stephanie D'Abbruzo, and no matter how bad the episode is, I'd watch it just for her.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

DougF said:


> "Lt. Col. Henry Blake's plane was shot down over the Sea of Japan. It spun in. There were no survivors."


That gives me the shivers just reading it. Best episode of TV I've ever watched.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

YCantAngieRead said:


> That gives me the shivers just reading it. Best episode of TV I've ever watched.


I can't remember a single other thing about that episode aside from Radar delivering that information.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Guess you are a fan  I only remember Dan having to buy airline tickets to different locations as the docket moved on, and I think by the time it ended , the last location was some obscure country that nobody would ever want to go. I remember laughing so hard at that episode I woke my infant son up in the next room.


I think that was from the second full docket episode (I think Dan had to use his frequent flyer miles that night - he ended up in Bulgaria, I think), where some company was going to foreclose on an orphanage or something, but some millionaire made a deal; if they could get through the entire docket by midnight, he would buy out the orphanage's loan. (It turns out he lost - the last case didn't finish until just after midnight - but somebody (Harry?) got him to agree to do it anyway if he could be beaten in an arm wrestling contest, which he was when Christine flashed him.)

-- Don


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Mad Men - "Shut The Door. Have A Seat"


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> After watching basic cable butcher it last night I would have to add
> 
> *Scrubs- My Musical* if just for "Everything comes down to Poo" and "Guy Love"


I much prefered "My Way Home" (the Wizard of Oz episode) and "My Life in Four Cameras"


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

I'd like to add the episode of Roseanne where Jackie joins the local theatre.

"Roseanne" Communicable Theater (1991)



> Jackie's in trouble when she has to perform the lead role in a community production of "Cyrano de Bergerac" and doesn't know her lines.


I love the bit where Roseanne offers to feed Jackie her lines and Jackie says "We can't do that". Roseanne replies "Why not, they are" or something like that.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Also, the MASH where...crap, I'm blanking...the first commanding officer was sent home only to crash and die. The last few minutes of that one are heart wrenching.


Abbisynia(sp) Henry Blake

I remember not seeing that coming. IRC, the cast didn't know that was how it was going to end either, so their reactions were real.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

So many good ones already mentioned, some I know I've seen but clearly don't remember as fondly as others, and many I'd like to see but probably never will. 

I'm not sure I could actually pick one myself, though, even after reading the lists. 

That said, although I've cried at my fair share of TV, one episode that came to mind was Chicago Hope where Peter MacNicol's character (a loved administrator?) dies and they walk him through the halls of the hospital. (Thanks to Google, it was "Leave of Absence.") I don't remember anything else about that episode, so am not sure it qualifies for the hall of fame.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

Im going to go back to teh 50s and nominate The Honeymooners. While most of the 39 episodes (not counting the lost ones) would qualify, my favorite is the one where Alices mother visits and ruins the surprising ending to the Broadway show Ralph was going to take Alice to that evening.

And seconding the one who mentioned all 12 Fawlty Towers episodes.


----------



## pex (Oct 21, 2002)

Yes! You beat me to it.



cheesesteak said:


> Mad Men - "Shut The Door. Have A Seat"


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Little House on the Prairie : "The Lord Is My Shepherd"

One of the biggest tearjerker episodes in all of TV for me. Definitely HoF material.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Abbisynia(sp) Henry Blake
> 
> I remember not seeing that coming. IRC, the cast didn't know that was how it was going to end either, so their reactions were real.


You recall correctly.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

MickeS said:


> All 12 episodes of "Fawlty Towers" deserve to go in the Hall of Fame.


And if there's not room for all twelve, the HOF _must_ include "The Germans". Absolutely side-splitting comedic gold. :up:


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

jradosh said:


> And if there's not room for all twelve, the HOF _must_ include "The Germans". Absolutely side-splitting comedic gold. :up:


Almost as good as "Basil the Rat."


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> A couple mentioned here that I whole-heartedly agree with would be CBFR of the X-Files and *the Scrubs where Brendan Frasier dies. You just don't see it coming, and it blindsides you, that Scrubs episode. So good.*


My Screw Up was definitely one of the best sitcom episodes of all time.


Jonathan_S said:


> I much prefered "My Way Home" (the Wizard of Oz episode) and "My Life in Four Cameras"


These were among my other favorite Scrubs episodes.


cheesesteak said:


> Mad Men - "Shut The Door. Have A Seat"


While it might be a little early to nominate that one for the HOF, it was definitely a great episode.


----------



## David Ortiz (Jul 8, 2002)

dtivouser said:


> Hope this isn't a smeek but the pilot of "Alias" was pretty amazing.


Truth Be Told was the title and it was amazing, especially in HD/DD5.1 way back then in 2001.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

hefe said:


> Frasier: "Merry Christmas, Mrs. Moskowitz"
> 
> The one where Frasier is dating a Jewish girl, and trying to pretend that he is for her mother.


OMG-so many classic moments-the "terrible" Kosher wine they make themselves with many many teaspoons of sugar-"PERFECT!" - Niles coming out of the bathroom dressed as Jesus after Martin's shaving foam explodes- - Frasier and Martin trying to argue & cry like the Moskowitz's - this is definitely my favorite ep of Frasier EVER!

I would also like to nominate "Moaning Lisa" from The Simpsons-when Lisa is sad and discovers "Bleeding Gums Murphy" - "Lisa, get away from that Jazz Man!"


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Mary Tyler Moore - Chuckles the Clown
Mary Tyler Moore - Finale
Six Feet Under - Finale
Bob Newhart - last show
Almost any Twilight Zone with Rod Serling
Sex and the City - Final two episodes and several others


----------



## Gluberall (May 30, 2006)

House- " Three stories" and "Euphoria" should at least get honorable mentions.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Dick Van **** - Where Laura gets her toe stuck in the tub in a hotel. Classic.

The Honeymooners - The $64,000 Question. Hysterical.

I Love Lucy- When Lucy announces her pregnancy to Ricky at the Club. Unforgettable.


There's no t.v. like old t.v. Shows you could watch with your family.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

MickeS said:


> Lots of Frasier episodes are memorable. I didn't realize how consistently good this show was until I started watching it in syndication.


THIS.
I just recently "found" Frasier and I actually laugh out loud. Smart humor...the best kind.


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

David Ortiz said:


> Truth Be Told was the title and it was amazing, especially in HD/DD5.1 way back then in 2001.


The Alias episodes with Quentin Tarrantino were definitely some of the best.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

All in the Family -- "Two's A Crowd" Archie and Mike get locked in the storeroom at Archie's Place.


----------



## mqpickles (Nov 11, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> Is that the one with the Pre-eclampsia?


Yes.

And I second (or third) that nomination.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

The awesome Scrubs episodes have already been listed. Still haven't purchased a DVD of that show...I keep waiting for it to end so I can buy the complete series and be done with it.

I'll throw in:

*The West Wing*

"Pilot" To this day, the best episode of television I've ever seen. Bartlet's confrontation with the religious fanatics was nothing short of brilliant.

"Game On" (aka the live debate episode)

"The Stackhouse Filibuster"

*Gilmore Girls*

"Those Are Strings, Pinocchio" Rory's Chilton graduation. The show's best season culminates in what was arguably its best episode.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Neenahboy said:


> ...
> 
> I'll throw in:
> 
> ...


_In Excelsis Deo (?)_ Toby gets a call that a homeless man died wearing his old donated coat.

It was just on and - in spite of Bravo's butchery - it brings a tear to my eye every time.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Every Episode of SOAP.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> "Game On" (aka the live debate episode)


"The state of Florida gets about $12 billion in federal funding, is that correct?

"Yes, I believe it is."

"Can we have it back please?"

Brilliant. Great episode to mention.


----------



## aintnosin (Jun 25, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> *The West Wing*
> 
> "Game On" (aka the live debate episode)


The live debate episode in the 7th season was just called "The Debate."

"Game On" was a regular episode in the fourth season.

I would also add:

*The West Wing*

"Let Bartlett Be Bartlett" - An unflattering memo forces the staff to look at their failing and refocus.

"The Portland Trip" - Sam struggles with a speech on board Air Force One. Josh debates a friend over gay marriage and Bartlett punishes C.J. for a crack about Notre Dame.

"Stirred." - The staff debates dumping Hoynes from the ticket, Bartlett deals with a nuclear accident while dissing James Bond, Donna tries to get presidential proclamation for her favorite teacher and Charlie gets a rude surprise when he does his taxes.

"Evidence of Things Not Seen" - The staff poker game is interrupted by a lost spy drone over Russia and someone takes pot shots at the White House.

*Magnum P.I.*

"Did You See The Sun Rise?" - An old enemy from Vietnam appears to be hunting Magnum and his friends. One of Magnum's close fiends is killed and Magnum seeks revenge.

*M*A*S*H*

"Adam's Ribs" - Fed up with Army food, Hawkeyes schemes to order ribs from Chicago.

"Tuttle" - Hawkeye and Trapper invent a fictitious officer to donate his pay to the orphanage. Thing get complicated when "Captain Tuttle" becomes the most popular officer in camp and is going to be decorated by a visiting general.

"5 O'Clock Charlie" - A hapless North Korean pilot provokes very different reactions from Frank and the rest of the camp.

"The Army-Navy Game" - The camp has to deal with an unexploded bomb while trying to listen to the annual football game.

"The Sniper" - The camp tries to cope with a sniper attack.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

aintnosin said:


> I would also add:
> 
> *The West Wing*
> 
> ...


I don't think it really belongs in a TV Hall of Fame, but I'm a fan of "Mr. Willis of Ohio" just for the constitutional history 'whole persons' slam during that little debate of sampling in the census.


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

Homicide -- "Three Men and Adena"

Pembleton and Bayliss in The Box with the Araber. One of the finest hours of cop tv -- or any tv -- ever.


----------



## man47 (Dec 2, 2009)

i like all the episodes of King of the hill.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Freaks and Geeks.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

grecorj said:


> Homicide -- "Three Men and Adena"
> 
> Pembleton and Bayliss in The Box with the Araber. One of the finest hours of cop tv -- or any tv -- ever.


Homicide - "A Many Splendored Thing" (Pembleton's incredible speech about good and evil)

Simpsons - "Treehouse of Horror V" (The Shinning, et al.)

+1 to Sopranos "Pine Barrens" and WKRP's Turkey Drop episode ("As God is my witness, I thought turkeys could fly")

Six Feet Under's finale.


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

Alot of great ones already mentioned.

One of my personal favs is from Quantum Leap Season 3 :The Leap Home (Part 1 and Part 2)

Something about the very end between Sam and Al when he realizes what he could of done.


----------



## danderson400 (Mar 6, 2015)

tetspa said:


> "The Practice" - The Case Of Harland Bassett
> "China Beach" - How to Survive In Viet Nam (Part 1 - with "Sarge's Rules")
> "China Beach" - Holly's Choice - told in flashbacks
> "Law & Order SVU": Manhunt
> ...


"China Beach" "Lost and Found Parts 1 and 2" where McMurphy struggles to hide her grief when Natch is reported MIA and Dodger is badly wounded
"American Gladiators" season 3 grand championship finale
"China Beach" "Hello Goodbye, Part 1"/"Hello Goodbye, Part 2" where In 1988, McMurphy attends the China Beach reunion thrown by Boonie and recalls her last day in Vietnam
"Wheel of Fortune" Douglas becomes first $100,000 winner
"Perry Mason" episode where a jury returned a guilty verdict.


----------



## rcandsc (Feb 5, 2014)

Breaking Bad- Ozymandias

Watched it when it was originally aired, tried to watch it a second time, and it was too disturbing to watch all the way through.


----------



## danderson400 (Mar 6, 2015)

"China Beach" where Cherry dies in the Tet Offensive 
Any big wins on "Wheel Of Fortune"
Raiders Broncos mnf game same year where it was crazy raiders make big comeback touchdown called back due to low block then raiders win it with a field goal


----------



## danderson400 (Mar 6, 2015)

i cried being 4 years old when Cherry died on "China Beach" in fact i cried all night while in bed


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

rcandsc said:


> Breaking Bad- Ozymandias
> 
> Watched it when it was originally aired, tried to watch it a second time, and it was too disturbing to watch all the way through.


I consider this to be the single best episode of TV ever. I'm not sure I've ever felt like I was gut-punched by a TV show until I watched this episode. Left me physically stunned.


----------



## danderson400 (Mar 6, 2015)

i guess "China Beach" was one of my favorite shows because it came on Wednesdays at 10 before the local news?


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

Mr. Soze said:


> Boomtown - "Home Invasion" is one of the most gripping and disturbing show plotlines I have ever seen. That was a brilliant show that just didn't make it, sadly.


Could not agree more- I haven't thought about it in a long time until you brought it up here. Great, great show.

I actually bought the season 1 dvd set- need to go find it....


----------



## danderson400 (Mar 6, 2015)

what do you guys think should have ABC kept "China Beach" on the air?


----------



## danderson400 (Mar 6, 2015)

i watched _China Beach_ with my Mom almost every Wednesday night at 10:00 id watch _On Scene: Emergency Response_ every Saturday at 7:00 and id watched _American Gladiators_ on Saturdays at midnight id made sure we got out of Wednesday Night Church by 10:00 to watch _China Beach_


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I'm surprised China Beach hasn't been mentioned yet. It had some classic episodes.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> i'm surprised china beach hasn't been mentioned yet. It had some classic episodes.


lol


----------



## danderson400 (Mar 6, 2015)

beside _China Beach_ i liked _Perry Mason_ like when a jury returned a guilty verdict


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

X-Files episode called "D.P.O."
Season 3, Episode 3

Spoiler-free, episode description:

The agents investigate the deaths of several young people who were apparently struck by lightning in the same small town.

Giovanni Ribisi and Jack Black are in it. Great episode.

Two fantastic songs are in it and used perfectly. "Hey Man, Nice Shot" by Filter, and "Ring The Bells" by James.


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

Futurama - Jurassic Bark.

That episode was really emotionally powerful and made my room get very dusty.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

jschuman said:


> Futurama - Jurassic Bark. That episode was really emotionally powerful and made my room get very dusty.


Indeed. Get's dusty just reading about it


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'll add more votes for:
ER - Love's Labor Lost
Lost - Through the Looking Glass

New ones:
Cheers - some of the Bar Wars episodes
Cheers - the episode where they are obsessed with the bolts in Boston Garden
ER - Be Still My Heart (though all I remember is the ending - it was memorable)

I really wish Netflix or Amazon Prime would pick ER up.


----------



## danderson400 (Mar 6, 2015)

its funny but when i watched _Perry Mason_ it seem he would win every show then one time the jury returned a guilty verdict...


----------



## danderson400 (Mar 6, 2015)

my favorites
_Perry Mason_ "The Case of the Terrified Typist" a jury returns a guilty verdict against Perry's client
_China Beach_
"Home" McMurphy struggles to overcome her feelings, when a pregnant Viet Cong nurse who threw a grenade into a crowded local bar and killed her friend is brought to the hospital for treatment.
"Lost and Found, Part 1"/"Lost and Found, Part 2" McMurphy struggles to hide her grief when Natch is reported MIA. Dodger is badly wounded
"Tet '68" Dr. Richard and Dodger defend the hospital during the Tet Offensive while Cherry comforts a fellow "doughnut dolly" at a firebase
"Cherry" enough said about this one, it was of the most saddest episodes of a TV show i had ever watched
"The World, Part 1"/"The World, Part 2" McMurphy goes home to Lawrence, Kansas to visit her large family after her estranged father suffers a heart attack/McMurphy's father dies. After the funeral, she can't bring herself to get on the plane back to Vietnam(this one was the one that won Dana Delany a Emmy me and my Mom were like "OMG! she won?")
"Hello Goodbye, Part 1"/"Hello Goodbye, Part 2" In 1988, McMurphy attends the China Beach reunion thrown by Boonie and recalls her last day in Vietnam
"China Beach, Part 1"/"China Beach, Part 2" the 2 hour pilot movie enough said
NCAA Football Charles Woodson punt return 1997 i remember since i had been a big CB fan i said Nurse McMurphy was after him and then said that Lifeflight Nurse from "On Scene" was after him of course he was gone and then Keith Jackson said "Touchdown. No Flags."
two of my favorite moments on TV were "The Case of the Terrified Typist" where the jury returns a guilty verdict against Perry's client and any episode of _China Beach_


----------



## danderson400 (Mar 6, 2015)

scooterboy said:


> I'm surprised China Beach hasn't been mentioned yet. It had some classic episodes.


Agreed!


----------



## danderson400 (Mar 6, 2015)

i have to say some of my favorite TV moments were things like when a football game is particularly hard-fought or like when Dana Delany is struggling to hide her grief when her boyfriend (in _China Beach_) is MIA or when a pregnant Viet Cong nurse who threw a grenade into a crowded local bar and killed her friend is brought to the hospital for treatment or when there is something weird like in _Perry Mason_ the jury returns a guilty verdict or a dramatic rescue on _On Scene_ or a when a church service gets very exciting when the church is speaking in tongues or "singing in the spirit"


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

danderson400, we get that you're obsessed with China Beach and Perry Mason. Your continued insistence on repeating yourself over and over is starting to become a parody.


----------



## danderson400 (Mar 6, 2015)

but i also like football too


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

This is probably pretty silly, but there was an episode of 'All in the Family' where everybody had gone next door, to the kids' house, for the party (Edith's Birthday?) and Edith was in the house alone.

This man somehow (I don't remember how at this point) ended up in the house and he proceeded to terrify and try to rape her.

I am not saying it's a 'best episode ever' type of thing, but it is an episode that has stuck with me all these years (decades) and the actor, David Dukes, who played the horrible man was so terrifying to me that I STILL think of him that way and was never able to see him as anything else after that. IIRC, he is now deceased.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

sharkster said:


> This is probably pretty silly, but there was an episode of 'All in the Family' where everybody had gone next door, to the kids' house, for the party (Edith's Birthday?) and Edith was in the house alone.
> 
> This man somehow (I don't remember how at this point) ended up in the house and he proceeded to terrify and try to rape her.
> 
> I am not saying it's a 'best episode ever' type of thing, but it is an episode that has stuck with me all these years (decades) and the actor, David Dukes, who played the horrible man was so terrifying to me that I STILL think of him that way and was never able to see him as anything else after that. IIRC, he is now deceased.


I remember the episode. Was very much talked about during that time because I'm not sure they'd done anything like that on TV, especially on a sitcom!!


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

sharkster said:


> This is probably pretty silly, but there was an episode of 'All in the Family' where everybody had gone next door, to the kids' house, for the party (Edith's Birthday?) and Edith was in the house alone.
> 
> This man somehow (I don't remember how at this point) ended up in the house and he proceeded to terrify and try to rape her.
> 
> I am not saying it's a 'best episode ever' type of thing, but it is an episode that has stuck with me all these years (decades) and the actor, David Dukes, who played the horrible man was so terrifying to me that I STILL think of him that way and was never able to see him as anything else after that. IIRC, he is now deceased.


Edith's 50th Birthday


----------

